# Pickens pier 11/26



## JQbigrig (Nov 9, 2016)

I was amazed at how many different types of fish were caught...mingo snapper was caught on live shrimp, pen fish galore, caught almost a dozen spade fish, a puffer fish, lizard fish, one big pompano, flounder, stingray, and one dude caught a couple smacks. there were a couple schools of mullet and a dude had a nice cast net and got about 30 mullet. It was pretty awesome, I haven't been to fort pickens in about 15 years and now I'm hooked! I tried a couple spoons just for giggles, they were not very effective, seems the bait of choice was shrimp (dead or alive)


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

And the sheep heads haven't even showed up in force yet, you don't want to miss that


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I love that pier.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

I built that pier... I wish the Corps of Engineers had allowed me to make a few "fisherman friendly " mods such as cutting the deck at the railing, or attaching the rail to the outside of the piling... Fun project...


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Im going Saturday after catching some sheepshead at sikes


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Worn Out said:


> I built that pier... I wish the Corps of Engineers had allowed me to make a few "fisherman friendly " mods such as cutting the deck at the railing, or attaching the rail to the outside of the piling... Fun project...



Well next time put a bigger gap between the deck boards.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The wooden pier was much better!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Ocean Master said:


> The wooden pier was much better!!



Bingo


----------

